# Cheapest Solar Panels



## Hip_Shot_Hanna (Apr 2, 2005)

Cheapest Solar Panels
http://www.ecobusinesslinks.com/solar_panels.htm
weekly update of prices and where they are plus windmills and other "green electric " thingyies .


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Good link,thanks.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

We are off grid, and therefore can't have our panels grid tied.

Can anyone tell me if there is a limit of watts per panel that we can use in a 12 volt system? We will need a minimum of 2, 120 to 135 watt panels. 

I see the panels available on this link in 160 to over 200 watts, and am wondering if we can't use them in a small, non-grid tied system. 

Thanks...


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

no limit on watts per panel for 12v

Your wattage/amperage will be limited by your charge controller.

Just make sure the panels are in the right voltage range for you purpose. Higher voltages can be used with 12v systems as long as you use an MPPT controller and they are well worth the money in increasing the effeciency of a system.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Ah Hah!

Thanks WWW

I'll have to see about the MPPT controllers. 

I knew I saw some reason I couldn't add these higher watt panels to our xantrex C-35 system.

OOPS That is one pricey Enchelada!


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

with my last 12 PV panels (Kycera 125 watt) I figure that the Outback MX60 MPPT controller gives me more output than adding another panel, and saved me its cost in wiring costs since my PVs are 250 from the controller and batteries. I am running panels connected for 48 volts to charge my 24 volt battery. If I had figured better I would have gotten 15 panels and hooked them up for 60 volts to the MX60. Going with 48 volts instead of 24 from the PVs to the MX60 meant that I could go with cables 1/4 the size, and save hundreds of dollars.


----------

